
Ask HN: What's the best way to learn accounting for founders? - dawhizkid
For those who never took an accounting course or worked in accounting, how did you learn, at least to the point you got comfortable with running a business?
======
moksly
Find a SaaS services which sells accounting. We have two in my region and they
integrate into our financial and tax systems and automate most tasks, to the
point where you’ll probably never need an accountant. Even if you do, that’s a
service they sell as an extra.

If such a thing doesn’t exist in your country, build it before someone else
does.

